# DIY Yak Console



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I just came across an ingenious solution to a common problem, namely, mounting accessories in a large cockpit. Versatile and effective. The options are limitless--Tim

http://captainscottowens.com/fishin...lf-fishing-console-for-sit-inside-kayaks.html















.........................


----------



## fishinjim (Aug 9, 2006)

That is nice. Just in time for a winter project


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Great project, I've seen similar on youtube. It's good to have something set to your specs!


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow,
Nice...very nice! 

I built one out of treated lumber (1x6), just to install my fishfinder. After having seen your's, I should've built a larger deck for the extra "stuff".  The Old Town Vapor has a huge cockpit, so it's not like I don't have the room for one.

Bowhunter57


----------

